# SR40c owners



## nwroadie (May 13, 2011)

I'm getting into the market for a new compact .40, I currently carry a PT140 and thankfully have not experienced any of the often told reliability issue that Taurus sporadically has. The reason for the new search is that I also own an SR9, which I really enjoy shooting, but more specifically, I like the feel of the trigger pull and would like both of my handguns to be as consistent as possible.

That said, for all you SR40c owners, can you tell me your likes/dislikes about this weapon or anything else that might help me with my decision?

Thanks,
-Paul


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

I have a SR40c and I love it. Smaller then your SR9 and the same size grip!

If you like your SR9 then you'll love the 40c.

Lateck,


----------

